# Subtank Mini refilling



## Smoky Jordan (6/9/15)

Hi Guys

Would like to know to refill the ST Mini on the prebuilt Ni200 coils. I mean with regards to the juice holes in the coil- do you change it when it's level with them or can it go below them?

Thanks guys


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Would like to know to refill the ST Mini on the prebuilt Ni200 coils. I mean with regards to the juice holes in the coil- do you change it when it's level with them or can it go below them?
> 
> Thanks guys


i would not recommend going below the juice holes as it will not be able to soak up juice and you will have a horrible dry hit in no time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> i would not recommend going below the juice holes as it will not be able to soak up juice and you will have a horrible dry hit in no time


Thanks @Eequinox I thought so just wanted some confirmation. Would you just throw the excess juice back in its bottle?


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thanks @Eequinox I thought so just wanted some confirmation. Would you just throw the excess juice back in its bottle?


nope the oxidized nicotine in the warmed up juice will throw off the flavor of the juice in the bottle .What you can do is when the juice gets low in the tank just slosh the juice around in the tank over the juice holes to soak up the last bit if you are going to refill with the same juice just refill it on top of the remaining juice. If you are going to refill with a different juice i suggest removing the tank and just washing the tank out with some warm water and dry it without the coil in it of course


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> nope the oxidized nicotine in the warmed up juice will throw off the flavor of the juice in the bottle .What you can do is when the juice gets low in the tank just slosh the juice around in the tank over the juice holes to soak up the last bit if you are going to refill with the same juice just refill it on top of the remaining juice. If you are going to refill with a different juice i suggest removing the tank and just washing the tank out with some warm water and dry it without the coil in it of course


Thank you almost threw the juice back. Would there be any real issue when refilling with a new juice if I didn't wash out the tank with warm water


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Thank you almost threw the juice back. Would there be any real issue when refilling with a new juice if I didn't wash out the tank with warm water


not really but you will get some of the flavor of the old juice mixed with the new and you will also get some of the flavor from the old juice from the coil anyway but that will go away if its only the juice in the coil


----------



## Smoky Jordan (6/9/15)

Eequinox said:


> not really but you will get some of the flavor of the old juice mixed with the new and you will also get some of the flavor from the old juice from the coil anyway but that will go away if its only the juice in the coil


Perfect thanks for the advice really appreciate it


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Perfect thanks for the advice really appreciate it


you are most welcome


----------



## Silver (6/9/15)

Sometimes when refilling with a different flavour and the old juice mixes with the new juice - it can be quite a nice surprise...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (6/9/15)

Silver said:


> Sometimes when refilling with a different flavour and the old juice mixes with the new juice - it can be quite a nice surprise...


i actually agree with you i'm actually dripping my wtf bottle of boo boos and tastes pretty good a one hit wonder lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------

